# Local Information



## andrea333 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

Our time to take the plunge and move to Mexico is getting closer, although it seems as if the closer we get to the date, the slower the days seem to pass 

Anyways, can anyone share with me what the best places (websites, etc.) would be to find rental homes? For example we have Kijiji and Craigslist here. I am aware that Craigslist is also available in Mexico, but I am looking for something more Mexican based in order to find the best deals.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Suggestion: Get on Google and enter the name of the name of the town you're thinking of and add "web board". If it's big enough, something should pop up. Also, try entering the name of the town and "rentals and real estate". Something will definitely turn up.

Time to explore beyond the U.S. based sources.(smile)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is better to do that in Spanish. For example: "Casas en renta en Guadalajara", or, "Departamentos en renta en Chapala", etc. Lots will pop up, with contact information, photos, and other information. Otherwise, you will have to depend upon the real estate offices, if any, in the area you wish to explore. They will be the more expensive options targeting expats.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I would check out segundamano and avaaz.


----------



## verano (Mar 20, 2019)

andrea333 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Our time to take the plunge and move to Mexico is getting closer, although it seems as if the closer we get to the date, the slower the days seem to pass
> 
> Anyways, can anyone share with me what the best places (websites, etc.) would be to find rental homes? For example we have Kijiji and Craigslist here. I am aware that Craigslist is also available in Mexico, but I am looking for something more Mexican based in order to find the best deals.


 I have an apartment in cancun for rent. let me know if you are interested


----------

